# Puente de diodos trifasico se daña



## oscar7 (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola buenas noches en una aplicación industrial en el cual se encuentra un variac de CA se pretende migrar a una variador power flex de  maraca allen bradley, en  la aplicación antigua la salida del variac de CA variable es conectada a un trasformador el cual admite hasta  220 trifasicos y salen 220 volts trifasicos,  la salida del transformador es conectada a un puente rectificador trifasico, la salida rectificada es conectada a un conjunto de embobinados los cuales se calientan, pero el problema con el que me tope es que al conectar a la salida trifasica del variador el punte de rectificador y a su vez conectar los embobinados el puente rectificador se daña ¿que es lo que puede estar pasando? ...


----------



## morta (Ene 23, 2014)

se me ocurre un pico de tensión inversa por la inductancia de las bobinas, proba con diodos que soporten mas tensión inversa o con varistores a masa.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2014)

Estaría bueno un esquema pero creo que ya se el porque...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 23, 2014)

El problema esta es en que el variador por si solo conectado al puente rectificador NO VA A FUNCIONAR, debido a que la salida del VFD no es sinusoidal sino PWM, a lo cual se requiere colocar un filtro LC a la salida para convertir la forma de onda PWM en Sinusoidal, el tema es que los variadores controlan voltaje y frecuencia de forma lineal, es decir a mayor frecuencia mayor voltaje ( relacion V/Hz) y tu necesitas controlar solo frcuencia a lo cual  hay que modificar  la curva en el VFD. Cual es la carga en conectada a la salida del puente rectificador?

Saludos


----------



## oscar7 (Ene 23, 2014)

es el rotor de un generador eléctrico pero en este caso el rotor no gira, solo se le inyecta voltaje que sale del rectificador para poder calentarlo..............


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2014)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> El problema esta es en que el variador por si solo conectado al puente rectificador NO VA A FUNCIONAR, debido a que la salida del VFD no es sinusoidal sino PWM, a lo cual se requiere colocar un filtro LC a la salida para convertir la forma de onda PWM en Sinusoidal, el tema es que los variadores controlan voltaje y frecuencia de forma lineal, es decir a mayor frecuencia mayor voltaje ( relacion V/Hz) y tu necesitas controlar solo frcuencia a lo cual  hay que modificar  la curva en el VFD. Cual es la carga en conectada a la salida del puente rectificador?
> 
> Saludos




No queda claro donde esta el puente rectificador, también habla de un transformador conectado a la salida del vdf

mejor esperar que aclare antes de precipitar alguna conclusion


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2014)

oscar7 dijo:


> es el rotor de un generador eléctrico pero en este caso el rotor no gira, solo *se le inyecta voltaje que sale del rectificador para poder calentarlo*..............



Al estator, ¿ También se le hace esto ?

¿ El rectificador posee un diodo de protección contra picos de tensión inversos ?


----------



## oscar7 (Ene 23, 2014)

cual seria el  problema capitanp?????


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2014)

Ah, ahora si entiendo, lamentablemente creo que un VDF no aplica para tu proyecto. ya que quien sabe como se comportara ese tranformador funcionando en frecuencias para el que no fue diseñado.

Yo me inclinaría por control de angulo de fase


----------



## oscar7 (Ene 23, 2014)

No Fogonazo en esta planta hacen de principio a fin el generador en una de sus etapas cuando ya esta armado el rotor se le pone recina a los devanados pero para que esta se impregne bien le inyectan voltaje que sale de un rectificador trifasico en puente.........


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2014)

oscar7 dijo:


> cual seria el  problema capitanp?????



Que ocurre...

Un vdf varia la frecuencia manteniendo la tension, para un motor de CA perfecto hace que varié las rpm pero en un transformador... nada o poco pero es como si el vfd no estubiera


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2014)

oscar7 dijo:


> No Fogonazo en esta planta hacen de principio a fin el generador en una de sus etapas cuando ya esta armado el rotor se le pone recina a los devanados pero para que esta se impregne bien le inyectan voltaje que sale de un rectificador trifasico en puente.........



¿Quien fue el autor de esta idea?  Para calentar el bobinado no es necesario tantas vueltas.

Usar el variador es un lujo, pero si ya tienen uno... pues úsenlo.

Estando correctamente parametrizado, modo V/F lineal y un valor razonable de corriente máxima, se conecta directamente (no se rectifica).


----------



## oscar7 (Ene 23, 2014)

Entonces Capitanp si a la salida controlada del vdf ponemos un puente rectificador con tiristores funcionaria sin tener que utilizar el transformador y conectando la carga a la salida del circuito de tiristores.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2014)

Eduardo, asumo que la corriente necesaria para calentar el bobinado es mucho mayor a la que puede manejar ese vdf



oscar7 dijo:


> Entonces Capitanp si a la salida controlada del vdf ponemos un puente rectificador con tiristores funcionaria sin tener que utilizar el transformador y conectando la carga a la salida del circuito de tiristores.




Anda descartando el VDF


----------



## oscar7 (Ene 23, 2014)

Eduardo a la salida de vdf tengo señal trifasica necesito algún acoplamiento para poder conectarla a los en bobinados los cuales aceptan tienen dos terminales.........

El vdf se le puede demandar hasta 62.5 amp...............


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2014)

oscar7 dijo:


> El vdf se le puede demandar hasta 62.5 amp...............




Me imagino que al que se le ocurrio esta genialidad no le podes decir que agarro por el camino equivocado


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 23, 2014)

capitanp dijo:


> Me imagino que al que se le ocurrio esta genialidad no le podes decir que agarro por el camino equivocado




Cocuerdo con capitanp!!

Para esta aplicacion el VFD tal y como está *no aplica*, el control de fase por tiristores es el más adecuado, A menos que compres el filtro de salida onda seno (que cuesta la mitad del variador) !!!

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2014)

oscar7 dijo:


> Eduardo a la salida de vdf tengo señal trifasica necesito algún acoplamiento para poder conectarla a los en bobinados los cuales aceptan tienen dos terminales.........
> 
> El vdf se le puede demandar hasta 62.5 amp...............



¿Por qué en lugar de abusar de la creatividad no medís cual era la tensión cuando usabas el variac y te hacés bobinar un transformador con derivaciones?.





capitanp dijo:


> Eduardo, asumo que la corriente necesaria para calentar el bobinado es mucho mayor a la que puede manejar ese vdf



Con una corriente mucho mayor que la nominal terminaría recalentando. Con la nominal, al no tener ventilación, debería quedar al límite.

Supongo que con ese variador ensayan el motor completo.


----------



## nattydb (Ene 28, 2014)

Hola Oscar7,

Luego del rectificador que tienes conectado?? Me interesa conocer la aplicación, concuerdo con el resto en que el variador no aplica.
Estos VFD especifican que el motor de la carga tiene que tener aislación F para que el devanado no caliente, pero en el caso de tener un trafo, entiendo que este debería ser capaz de transformar también las frecuencias de los armónicos que genera el PWM.
Otro tema es la potencia y la distancia que hay entre el VFD y la carga ya que del lado de la carga se genera un fenómeno de onda reflejada que puede quemar la salida del variador (o quizás es lo que te esta quemando el trafo), fijate en el manual de datos técnicos del variador que te dice la distancia máxima... a diferencia de lo que se cree, para potencias chicas, la distancia máx disminuye. Si necesitas aumentarla o disminuir este efecto, puede agregar un filtro de onda senoidal como te indica Luis Eduardo Sánchez. El dato del filtro también figura en la hoja técnica del variador y tiene código de Allen Bradley.

Espero te sirva la explicación, saludos


----------



## capitanp (Feb 1, 2014)

Me parece que en este  hilo alguien perdio el trabajo


----------



## savad (Feb 15, 2014)

Haber si entendi tu aplicación: 
Objetivo: Calentar una serie de embobinados (Inductancia desconocida, Resistencia ~ unos cuantos ohms)
usando una fuente de alimentacion trifasica 220 Vac.
Metodo anterior: Un variac controlaba la tension aplicada a un transformador de aislamiento cuya salida es rectificada (por un puente trifasico), para producir un voltaje de DC variable. el cual era usado para calentar las bobinas.
Nuevo metodo1 : Deseas remover el variac x un Inversor (una tonta idea en mi opiñion) como control del voltaje aplicado al transformador de aislamiento.
ó
Nuevo metodo2 :  Deseas remover todo el conjunto (variac, transformador de aislamiento, rectificador) por un Inversor (aun más tonta idea, ya que aumentas los riesgos al poder aplicar toda la energia de la fuente trifasica, en caso de falla).

Creo que deseas el metodo 1. Estoy en lo correcto?

Mi opiñion:  Continua con el diseño original. 
Ventajas: El variac te genera el voltaje de control, cuya salida es más que adecuada para alimentar al transformador de aislamiento. (Señal senoidal con la misma frequencia y fase, pero con control de la amplitud).
El autotrasformador te proporciona el aislamiento. Vital para proteger al personal y al equipo en caso de falla. Ya que una sobrecorriente solo saturaria su nucleo limitandola a un valor conocido y dando tiempo para que la protección (fusibles de retardo), actuen.
Se usa Corriente directa para aumentar la seguridad al personal. ya que la frequencia es cero. Por eso se usa el rectificador y el diodo de proteccion para evitar el daño del puente cuando se remueve el voltaje, ya que proporciona una trayectoria de descarga a la energía almacenada en las bobinas.


----------



## sergiogc (Abr 17, 2014)

mi estimado creo que en este caso no todo esta perdido, sugiero y estoy seguro que si conectas el variador directamente a los campos, puedes conseguir lo que necesitas sin necesidad del puente.


----------



## torres.electronico (May 20, 2014)

savad dijo:


> _... Mi opiñion:  Continua con el diseño original.
> Ventajas: El variac te genera el voltaje de control, cuya salida es más que adecuada para alimentar al transformador de aislamiento. (Señal senoidal con la misma frequencia y fase, pero con control de la amplitud).
> El autotrasformador te proporciona el aislamiento. Vital para proteger al personal y al equipo en caso de falla. Ya que una sobrecorriente solo saturaria su nucleo limitandola a un valor conocido y dando tiempo para que la protección (fusibles de retardo), actuen.
> Se usa Corriente directa para aumentar la seguridad al personal. ya que la frequencia es cero. Por eso se usa el rectificador y el diodo de proteccion para evitar el daño del puente cuando se remueve el voltaje, ya que proporciona una trayectoria de descarga a la energía almacenada en las bobinas._



Tal cual, opino lo mismo; Mantener el standar es la mejor opcion. El verano pasado, me llego al laboratorio el dueño de un parque de diversiones que estaba de paso por Comodoro... Me planteo que tenia un problema con los autitos chocadores y si podia verlo... EL sistema es casi similar, a diferencia que del trafo salia a una bornera con distintas tensiones y de ahi directo al puente rectificador trifasico... La instalacion en si era bastante precaria, y el problema que tenia, era que el operador por no cambiar de lugar la tension en bornera (desde ahi controlan velocidad y cantidad de autitos), arranco el sistema con varios vehiculos y por ende partio el 1er circuito... Ellos mismos cablearon la noche anterior otro tablero que tenian y les volvio a pasar que por fatiga del operador, no cambiaron las borneras y en este caso, estaba configurada para varios vehiculos y solo arrancaron dos... conclusion, chau todos los foquitos de 24V por no tener proteccion y un pequeño corto fue el que le dijo adios al ultimo tablero que tenian... Para hacerla mas corta, como no querian gastar mucho, les repare los dos puentes de los tableros, y externamente, le anexe un selector rapido que enclava los distintos relay para alimentar el trafo... con eso se lo solucione... En tu caso, yo creo que podrias inplementar un relay temporizador con las distintas salidas de tension que tenes para que no sea de golpe el pico de tension al arranque...


----------

